# Double-decker train to Jaipur ready to roll



## SahilAr (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Everyone,Indian Railways has bought a good news for Indians and specially "Rail Lovers" like mE ofcourse
Indian Railways today flagged off "The Delhi-Jaipur *Double Decker Special*".The Double Decker will run on daily basis and the journey is from Delhi Sarai Rohilla to Jaipur Junction.The main halts are Delhi Cantt,Gurgaon.It would be running @120km/hr and will complete the journey within 5 hrs.Hope this would bring some "Major Change" in India as well as Indian Railways Ofcourse.Hope people "really" enjoy this 5 hrs journey as the Train is fully A/C and the doors are fully automatic.Hope Indian Railways delivers the Comfort they are promising..as the whole train contains Chair Car Coaches.The train would have 13 coaches with a sitting capacity of 120 passengers in each coach. The lower floor of the double-decker has a capacity of 70 passengers while the upper floor has an in-take capacity of 50 passengers.Me very excited to travel this Delhi-Jaipur Double Decker special...
News in the Brief:
Jaipur 'AC double-decker' train to be flagged off on August 16
Double-decker train to Jaipur ready to roll - The Times of India
Latest News Video : Double-decker train gift for Jaipur-Delhi


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

nice.


----------



## SahilAr (Aug 19, 2012)

My thread or initiative taken by Indian Railways for modernisation?


----------



## ujwal_roy (Sep 11, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Hey Everyone,Indian Railways has bought a good news for Indians and specially "Rail Lovers" like mE ofcourse
> Indian Railways today flagged off "The Delhi-Jaipur *Double Decker Special*".The Double Decker will run on daily basis and the journey is from Delhi Sarai Rohilla to Jaipur Junction.The main halts are Delhi Cantt,Gurgaon.It would be running @120km/hr and will complete the journey within 5 hrs.Hope this would bring some "Major Change" in India as well as Indian Railways Ofcourse.Hope people "really" enjoy this 5 hrs journey as the Train is fully A/C and the doors are fully automatic.Hope Indian Railways delivers the Comfort they are promising..as the whole train contains Chair Car Coaches.The train would have 13 coaches with a sitting capacity of 120 passengers in each coach. The lower floor of the double-decker has a capacity of 70 passengers while the upper floor has an in-take capacity of 50 passengers.Me very excited to travel this Delhi-Jaipur Double Decker special...
> News in the Brief:
> Jaipur 'AC double-decker' train to be flagged off on August 16
> ...



The government should look more into preventing railway accidents by maintaining railway tracks and bridges in an impeccable manner.


----------



## SahilAr (Sep 11, 2012)

ujwal_roy said:


> The government should look more into preventing railway accidents by maintaining railway tracks and bridges in an impeccable manner.



Indian Railways is careless and will stay careless...Expecting railway accidents to eliminate will be a dream,they have never done it and they will never do it!


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

@120km/hr - !
Thats just a gimmick! There's an unwritten rule that '*Trains should start by the correct time and reach 5-15 mins late the destination*'.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

great news!



Gearbox said:


> @120km/hr - !
> Thats just a gimmick! There's an unwritten rule that '*Trains should start by the correct time and reach 5-15 mins late the destination*'.



Believe it or not once a while shatapdi express reached ten minutes earlier than its normal time.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

rider said:


> great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not once a while shatapdi express reached ten minutes earlier than its normal time.



You're one of the luckiest, rider  !
I'm from chennai. Here the trains always reach 10-15 mins late.


----------



## SahilAr (Sep 15, 2012)

rider said:


> great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not once a while shatapdi express reached ten minutes earlier than its normal time.



You are talking about Shatabdi Trains,you would be amazed by hearing the Running of Express/SF Trains,the Famous "Amritsar-Mumbai Bandra Terminus" 12926 Paschim Express..this train is so fast that you can't expect what it does!It's scheduled departure from Sonepat Railway station is 15:12 and Scheduled Arrival time on Delhi(Subzi Mandi)Railway Station is 15:58,i was shocked to see that this train arrived subzi mandi @15:47,while my train came from Delhi Junction Railway Station-as i was on my way to Sonepat by 54303 Kalka Passenger!This Train took total 35 Minutes to cover 42Kms and arrived 11 minutes ago..so not only for shatabdi's..When Indian Railways run@their speed..they go as fast as 110km/h for Express/SF Express Trains too..You can Expect the Unexpected any time any where because this is "India"


----------



## akshat khurana (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it is a good progress in terms of frequency and speed. I think it is a big relief for the travelers.


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 17, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> @120km/hr - !
> [/B]'.



120 is too much as per you?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2012)

Totally OFFTOPIC 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/freshseasons/3_zps59060795.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/freshseasons/2_zps15e5e7c0.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/freshseasons/1_zps7cef21dc.jpg

    The railways use the local water from toilets and heat the water using the Local electric rod .For easy access the tea making area is located near toilet.That's how we have that cuppa  Ofcourse most would have seen these images but just incase you forgot  the taste here is the reminder.Doubledecker or single..the tea/coffee remains same.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ totally BS.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 21, 2012)

How are double decker trains going to pass under bridges that are designed for single-level trains? I guess they didn't think about that. 
Mission abort!


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> How are double decker trains going to pass under bridges that are designed for single-level trains? I guess they didn't think about that.
> Mission abort!




Double-decker trains are not really like Double-decker buses.
It retains the same dimensions, with two splits inside.

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/thumb/msid-10216614,width-400,height-300,resizemode-4/indias-first-superfast-double-decker-train-flagged-off.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 21, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> My thread or initiative taken by Indian Railways for modernisation?



does it matter


----------

